# Firmware ELSA Modem



## Vaethischist (9. Dezember 2002)

Hi!

Bevor ich angeklagt und rechtskräftig verurteilt werde...ich weiß, daß mein Posting leicht nach  riecht, aber ich bin halt verzweifelt... 

Ich hab vor kurzem ein ELSA Modem (Microlink 56k Internet bzw. Basic, was quasi das selbe ist) erstanden. Da der Hersteller ja nicht mehr unter uns weilt bzw. die "Neue ELSA GmbH" einen Support anbietet, der ungefähr 3 Jahre alte Files anbietet, such ich nun verzweifelt nach einem Firmwareupdate für das Modell. Meiner Meinung nach müßte es mindestens eine v1.20 geben. 

Hat jemand vielleicht die Firmware noch irgendwo rumliegen und könnte sie mir ggf. mal per Mail zukommen lassen? Wäre sehr dankbar, würde aber nix bezahlen. 

MfG Vaethischist

P.S.: Ich weiß selber wie doof ich bin, ein Gerät von einem Pleiteunternehmen zu kaufen... :error:


----------

